

Why I hate Funnels. - viana007
http://tinyletter.com/ben/letters/why-i-hate-funnels

======
ColinWright
You may be interested in the extensive discussion of this from last month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6340722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6340722)

It's also been submitted, without discussion, on other occasions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6334991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6334991)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6331772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6331772)

